# Converting Ringtone Formats (Exclusive)



## cheetah (Feb 28, 2005)

*I have seen many users asking how to convert tones from one format to another so here is the info to convert tones from one format to another and also to make your own tones.*

*Wave 2 MIDI:-*
Wave files can be converted to MIDI but there are some limitations.Only one instrument can be selected in the MIDI file and WAV to MIDI files can not contain any voices as in the case of WAV to MMF.

I have written these tutorials myself for my site which is now not working.You will not find such type of tutorials anywhere on the net.Even i searched the net a lot before experimenting with various softwares but found no tutorials.Thats why i am posting these tutoriasl exclusively for the forums, new section.

For converting wave files to MMF you can use some tools like Akoff Composer,Mobile music polyphonic,Intelliscore polyphonic etc.

According to my experience converting general wave files into MIDI is useless because the detection is very bad.But if you want a song to be converted to ringtone you can do one thing.Buy a good Mic and record the main theme of the song in your voice.Then convert your voice into instrumental tone using these softwares.These softwares do well in converting human voices or piano tones into midi.

*WAV/MP3 to Samsung MMF format (Used in Samsung C100 and other phones)*

Converting wave files to MMF format is very difficult work.The sound quality of the wave get distorted and sound becomes very scratchy.Phones donot support wav format as ringtones because wave files have very big size and phones only have limited memory.Nokia 7650 is among fewer phones which support Wav as ringtones.

Wav to MMF conversion can be done in following ways.

One thing you need to realize is that due the limited phone memory, you can only make little less than 20 seconds length of mp3 ringtone & you could store up to 3, maybe 4 converted mmf ringtones.

To do this, you need 2 softwares.
1. Sound forge 5.0 or 6.0 (I got this at Kazaa. I hope you have fast internet connection to download b/c it's little big)
2. yahama converter program; exact name of this file is WSC-MA2-SMAF-u.zip. (you can find this at yamaha website. Go to smaf) .Yamaha Software only supports 8000 bit Mono Wav files.

After you've got the softwares, open them.

Open the sound forge software.
1. Go to File>Open. Select the mp3 or wav  file you like to convert.
2. Due to the size of the file, you need know that the maximum size to convert is 19~20 sec. The phone cannot contain the whole song. After it opens, you need to Â¡Â°click & dragÂ¡Â± (like highlighting the sentence in word processor) the segment that you want to convert. Remember maximum you can convert is less than 19~20 second.
3. Press Â¡Â°playÂ¡Â± button to see if it plays only the dragged segment. If I were you, I would play with this software little bit. ItÂ¡Â¯s not too difficult to use.
4. After youÂ¡Â¯ve Â¡Â°click & dragÂ¡Â± the segment, go to Edit> Copy.
5. Then Go to File>New. It will open up a new file window. Then Go to Edit> paste.
6. New Go to File>Properties. Then click on the Format tab.
7. Leave everything as it is except for the Channels which switch it to Mono.
-So Sample rate= 44,100/// Bit-depth= 16 bitt//// Channels = mono.
8. After you click OK, it will ask you Â¡Â°Stereo to MonoÂ¡Â±. Click Mix Channels and click OK.
9. Now go to Process>Resample
10. As it opens the Resample window, go to Preset> Resample to 8000 Hz with anti-alias filter. Leave everything as it is. Click OK.
11. YouÂ¡Â¯ve just created mp3 to wav file, but the sound quality has not been badly affected even though itÂ¡Â¯s down to 8000 Hz and the file size has been tremendously decreased.
12. Go to File> Save as and Save this wav file you have just created. DonÂ¡,t forget where you save this file.

13 .Now open the yamaha converter tool. It will say drag wav file into here. Find the wav file youÂ¡Â¯ve just created. Click and drag into the yamaha program. DONÂ¡Â¯T FORGET TO click 8 kh to 4 kh. This will definitely affect the sound quality of the file, but you have no choice to do this b/c phone canÂ¡Â¯t be downloaded big size of file. Now, it will create the Â¡Â°*.mmfÂ¡Â± file. (I think it also creates *.sfx , but you donÂ¡Â¯t need this). All you have to do now is use GPRS program to download the file.
-Several things to know. The max file size yyou can download to phone is 39~40 kb. I believe 20 seconds of mp3 file is about 39~40 kb. Also phone does have limited size of memory so you could only put few converted mmf file in your phone.

If you donot have Sound Forge then you can do one thing.You can use windows sound reorder to do the task for you.

If you want to convert wav file to MMF,just open WAV file in windows Sound Recorder.if you need to convert MP3 then play MP3 file in player like winamp and run sound recorder on the other side.Then record the sound from MP3 and save it as wave file.Now you can convert this wav into MMF through following procedure.

Open WAV file in sound recorder.

Go to file/Properties/Convert Now and reduce the sound quality to 8000 bit Mono and click OK.Then save the wave file.

Then follow Step 13 written above to convert this wave file into MMF using yamaha converter.

Making Composer Code Ringtones (Used in 3310,3210,2100 etc.)
In this tutorial i will teach you how convert your desired midi,mmf,wav,mp3 into composer format.
All the formats will be covered step by step.You will also need few softwares for conversion.

*MIDI 2 Composer Code:-*

The softwares you will need are :-
1. Nokring - Nokia Ringtone Composer for Windows 95& 98 ( *www.drksm.com/sms/ringtone/nokring_full.zip )
2. Nokia RTTL to Nokia 3210 Converter Version 1.5 (*www.drksm.com/sms/ringtone/RTTTLconvert.zip)
3. Midi to Tone 2.1 (*www.drksm.com/sms/ringtone/midi2tone.zip)

 First download an example ringtone  flinstones.mid (*geocities.com/mobileinfoline/flinstones.mid)

 1 .Open the downloaded MIDI file with Midi 2 Tone Converter.
2 .Play the tone to the desired length and click stop
3 .Then goto note view ,select the octave and third click\listen to listen to the tone.
*geocities.com/mobileinfoline/makecc1.jpg
 4. Save the tone if you like it.
Tone can be saved in 6110 and nokring(RTTL) format.
Now you can also convert RTTL to simple keypress or composer code format.
You can edit the ringtone with RTTL

*To convert RTTL tone to simple keypress or composer code format.*
1 .Copy the RTTL code from the text file
*geocities.com/mobileinfoline/makecc2.jpg
 2. Click convert,Check the "Show as Keypress" checkbox to convert to keypress format.
3. Then save or compose the tone on your mobile.
If you want to convert this tone into other tone formats for Siemens,Samsung,Motorla,Panasonic etc. Goto Online Converter here  ( *www.handphones.info/ringtone-converter )

*WAV\MP3 to Composer Code*

 To convert WAV/MP3 to Composer Code.You have to first convert them to MIDI.There are various Wav2Midi tools.To convert MP3 you first also need to convert MP3 to Wav.This can be done by using windows sound recorder.First play your desired MP3 song and record it using sound recorder.Then save it as a wav file.

For converting wave files toMIDI you can use some tools like 
Akoff Composer ( *www.akoff.com/ )
Mobile Music Polyphonic ( *www.ringtone4me.com/ )
Intelliscore Polyphonic ( *www.intelliscore.net/ )

Wave files can be converted to MIDI but there are some limitations.Only one instrument can be selected in the MIDI file.Most of the MIDI files have many instruments playing at one time.But WAV 2 MIDI can convert the song into one instrment playing.For example if you want to convert a song into Midi.It can be converted into a single instrument playing.Normally it can be converted into piano etc.So its very hard for these softwares to detect many instruments and then change them into one instrument.The sound get distorded and the tone is not so good.

1. But one thing can be done.If you have a good microphone,you first sing the theme of your song.For example if i want james bond Tomorrow Never Dies tone.I first sing the theme that is something like"dundooh-doohdun,dundundun,dundooh-doohdun,dundundun"
2. And then i converted it to MIDI.The results are really good.Download  James Bond Tune ( *geocities.com/mobileinfoline/james.mid )to see yourself.
3. Then i converted the MIDI file to composer code.ITS THAT SIMPLE...

*MMF to Composer Code*
 To convert MMF 2 Composer.You need to convert MMF to MIDI then MIDI to Composer Code.

1. First open the MIDI file with PsmPlay 2.0 ( *geocities.com/mobileinfoline/psmplay.zip )

2. Then select a single instrument from the list by pressing Si.If the midi is a single instrument midi.Then goto step 5 directly.For example some files only have piano playing with no other instrument playing.

*geocities.com/mobileinfoline/makecc3.jpg
 3. Then hear to the sound.If you don,t like select other instrument.The sound is divided into many instruments.Try others like piano,drums etc.
4. When you find the main instrument.Which you want to be converted to the Composer Code.
5. Goto File\Create MIDI
6. Then convert the MIDI into Composer Code using the method given at the top of the page.


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: First Review-Sony Ericsson P910i*

edited


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 28, 2005)

edited


----------



## cheetah (Feb 28, 2005)

This is what you may call Quickwit.
First i posted a review but before u people can report it .It was a full fledged tutorial.So bad luck buddy.Go report some other threads.


			
				sunnydiv said:
			
		

> maaaaaaaaaan, totally this was a funniest thing eva on this forum
> 
> the guy posts a hardware review,
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 28, 2005)

edited


----------



## cheetah (Feb 28, 2005)

Keep your mouth shut and spam others posts.


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 28, 2005)

edited


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL....I was wondering where this post had gone ? The guy first posted a H/W review in a tutorial section which I told him it should be in H/W section and then he claimed that the guys were saying that we can postr reviews here and then I copied pasted the forum rules into this thread and then I see the whole thing gone ???!!! LOL....sheesh!....


----------



## cheetah (Feb 28, 2005)

Why all the fools are spamming here???


----------



## theKonqueror (Mar 7, 2005)

Why all the fools are spamming here???

Jus' 2 increase no. of posts they have....


----------



## cheetah (Mar 10, 2005)

You can convert RTTL to 6600 and then send it to the 6600.

There are many tools to convert composer code\rttl to 6600 format.


----------

